# So how do you train a dog not to hump



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe people when they say humping is not a reason to neuter, it's a training issue but does anyone have specific ways they stop it? Rukie does not do it with anyone at home and used to with large stuffed toys but that has stopped. It's a whole different thing when he is playing with his friend who is a 6 month old male Golden and now even the puppy is starting to hump. So far we usually just tell tell them to stop or run over and give a little collar tug. It is sometimes hard to tell when they are rolling around wrestling, if one is just standing on top like king of the hill and when it starts to be more humpy. So are there any tips on stopping it? They get such good exercise and really love playing together; I don't want to stop having the play sessions.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Following. Denver has never humped anything...toys, myself or my partner (his dad), but he does play with my parent's 1 year old spayed female and every once in a while when they've been playing for a while he will try to hump her. We usually do the same thing, grab his collar and sternly tell him no which usually works. 

I would also love to know they best way to get rid of this behavior as we don't intend to neuter until he's 2.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I do not interfere when my two goldens Gatsby and Rufus hump each other. I 100% believe it is a form of communication between the two.

Neither of my dogs ever humped or wanted to hump any other dog, a toy or a person. Both are 6 years old and one of them is not neutered. 
There are only a couple of situations my dogs hump each other and I truly believe this is their way of saying “You loser, I can’t believe you can’t do….(fill in blanks)”

Rufus humps Gatsby only when Gatsby gets in the car. Gatsby has to be lifted into the car and I have to give him a good push as he won’t go too deep by himself (completely my fault, about a year ago I accidentally close the trunk on his tail, poor baby was crying so loud). By humping Gatsby when I finally get him in the car Rufus is saying “You loser, you can’t even learn how to jump in the car”. Every time Gatsby gets into the car, Rufus will hump him for about 20 seconds and he never missed this ritual. This is the only scenario Rufus humps Gatsby.

Gatsby also humps Rufus in just 1 particular scenario when Rufus is drooling profusely while begging for our food. That drooling is like an instant magnet for Gatsby to hump Rufus, saying “You fool, after so many years you didn’t learn you are not getting anything. Once they finish we are going to get our share, but you just need to wait a few minutes”.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

joro32000 said:


> I do not interfere when my two goldens Gatsby and Rufus hump each other. I 100% believe it is a form of communication between the two.
> 
> Neither of my dogs ever humped or wanted to hump any other dog, a toy or a person. Both are 6 years old and one of them is not neutered.
> There are only a couple of situations my dogs hump each other and I truly believe this is their way of saying “You loser, I can’t believe you can’t do….(fill in blanks)”
> ...


Well that's interesting. If it was only within the family I wouldn't care too much either. I just don't want him going around humping every new dog he gets to play with.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have two intact males. Moe tries to hump Duke about once a night. It is normally right in front of me while I'm trying to watch TV. Duke growls to express his complete displeasure.

I clap my hands loudly and say SIT. They both immediately sit, so it stops it.

Not sure this is the help you were looking for, but it's all I've got.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I got a very helpful PM from Charliethree. I asked permission to share it and she agreed



Charliethree said:


> Humping is normal dog behavior, honestly there is nothing 'wrong' with it, in play can be triggered by anxiety/stress or over excitement- being too 'wound up' or even being over tired from playing too long. As young dogs play they often 'wind up' like a spring, their adrenaline rises, and they lose their social skills, and their self control.
> 
> When you let the dogs play together do you let them play constantly until it is time for one or the other to leave?
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Lord. *shaking head*

I do not allow my dogs to hump each other while playing. 

Part of discouragement is being watchful and knowing when one or the other dog is getting too excited. <= At which point, I break it up and send dogs apart to cool down. If you have obedience trained dogs, they will immediately stop when you tell them, and that's it.

Alternatively, dogs will hump because another dog smells WONDERFUL. This is not just a dog being is season. It could also be the smell of infection. 

Regardless, it's a very obnoxious dog thing. I don't permit it, and quite honestly if your dog were trying to hump my dog and you were standing there not doing anything to stop it - I would swoop in and throw your dog dog into a pin because... hell! My dog doesn't deserve to be harassed by your dog.

Might add for anyone who thinks this is a natural dog thing that should be allowed and whatnot.... 

When we still had Arthur (collie), he was wonderful for training the young goldens. Any humping behaviors would have sent that dog into a fury. LOL. Not just a young idiot dog attempting to hump him (spitting in the eye of God), but also humping our other dog. Arth was a good dog. He was all of 55 pounds of fury when offended, but he never fought with any dogs. This is what you get with a dog who is dominant alpha type - he can send the young dogs scuttling with just a look.

Other dogs are not that great and they would break into a full dog fight to the death if your dog tried humping them. This is natural dog behavior. <= Golden breeders have attempted to breed that kind of thing out of the dogs... but other breeds have not. 

Practical and responsible owner tip aside from the above... monitor your dogs. Know when they are start starting to do the kinky shuffle - and hollar at them to knock it off. At the start, this means you getting up and going out to take your dog by the collar and lead him away (putting an end to all play). As your dog gets the idea - he will stop when you tell him.


----------

